# orange bee (?) shrimp pics



## Joseph (Aug 19, 2012)

attached a few pics of the "orange bee" shrimp mentioned in a post a couple of days ago.
So what do people think, the real deal or just orange variant of cherry shrimp (neocaridina)?


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

looks like an orange cherry shrimp to me


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

That is the Sunkist shrimp often called Mandarin or Tangerine (not to be mistaken for Tangerine Tigers as these are not the same)

Its real name is Cardinia cf Propinqua. They will not breed in freshwater, they can berry, but babies need brackish water to hatch in. Here is a nice article about them.

I had several years ago, they are longer than most shrimps and have pointy look to the nose and humped back. Females get an orangey/brown color when saddled. They are actually a very nice looking shrimp.

https://sites.google.com/site/itsafishybuziness/tropical-shrimps/orange-sunkist-shrimp


----------



## Joseph (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks to those that replied to this and previous post. 
As a reminder, these were on special at Big Al's Mississauga last weekend labelled as Orange Bee Shrimp.

Anyone else have an opinion as to what they are?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This is the correct name for these shrimps Caridina pf Propinqua...

BA doesn't know the proper name for them, so they just call them Orange Bee shrimps.

They are not actually a bee shrimp nor are they neo-caridina like cherries.
This is a sub-species all its own.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They look a bit like Ghost or Whisker shrimps... which have that hump back too. If I ever get my brackish tank going, and you get one berried, I'd take a shot at trying to raise the zoeys.. if you're interested. But no idea when I'll get the brackish tank up. 

I want to try raising Amano and Whiskers, both need brackish water, and I'd love to try raising Bamboos.. though they need 90 days in brackish water to morph. That's a challenge. Whiskers are supposed to take a week, Amanos a month.. Be nice to know how long these Orange ones would take. I'm assuming they have larvae since that seems to be the norm with the ones that require brackish water.

Whoops, just read that link.. it says they have live young, like cherries, but makes no mention of them needing brackish water. Oh, the net is so interesting.. never know what you see on it is right, wrong or somewhere in between .

Checked another site, which says they do have larvae, but no idea how long they take to morph.. which makes more sense, because if the babies are born as mini adults, then the adults would need brackish water too. Still, wish I'd seen them when Al's had them.. would have been hard to resist.


----------

